# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Essilor's New Corporate Identity

## HindSight2020

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=anx0nck...&feature=share

Thoughts?

----------


## uncut

Corporations always need to re-invent their identity :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Chris Ryser

Essilor had a very stagnant presence on the internet for the last few years. They started to work hard at it about 6 month ago and have suddenly climbed the ladders of popularity with many of their sites and subsites. 

Lux did the same thing a few years ago but has held the first position ever since.

check it at:  ------->  http://optochemicals.com/web_listing.htm

----------


## HindSight2020

> Essilor had a very stagnant presence on the internet for the last few years. They started to work hard at it about 6 month ago and have suddenly climbed the ladders of popularity with many of their sites and subsites. 
> 
> Lux did the same thing a few years ago but has held the first position ever since.
> 
> check it at:  ------->  http://optochemicals.com/web_listing.htm


With recent events, perhaps it's also a corporate cleansing?

----------


## optimensch

Seems like they took an idea from the marketing department - let's talk about providing basic optical to the third world masses - what good guys we are here - and are running with it for all its worth. I don't think it is all that great a message, it doesn't speak to cutting edge products, pricing or leading technology.

The real message from them is that selling generic/unbranded goods is just fine and profitable. The "we won't sell varilux on the web" is bs. The cartel wants you, the independent ECP, to sell their over-priced brands at full retail, to be the high-price reference, so they can sell the much lower-priced equivalents on the web.
Pssst - go to your local optical and price a pair of progressives, then come back to our website and see how much theyre fleecing you for. Every ECP should go on the new cartel website and price a pair of 1.67 full ar, full warranty, progressive lenses with a frame. Pay later, try them for a couple of weeks, free shipping and just return them if you don't like. Supporting the cartel, as an independent ECP, is a sort of Stockholm Syndrome.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Pssst - go to your local optical and price a pair of progressives, then come back to our website and see how much theyre fleecing you for. Every ECP should go on the new cartel website and price a pair of 1.67 full ar, full warranty, progressive lenses with a frame. Pay later, try them for a couple of weeks, free shipping and just return them if you don't like. Supporting the cartel, as an independent ECP,** is a sort of Stockholm Syndrome.*



*Stockholm syndrome, or capture-bonding

**Stockholm syndrome is named after the Norrmalmstorg robbery of Kreditbanken at Norrmalmstorg in Stockholm, Sweden, in which several bank employees were held hostage in a bank vault from August 23 to 28, 1973, while their captors negotiated with police. During this standoff, the victims became emotionally attached to their captors, rejected assistance from government officials at one point, and even defended their captors after they were freed from their six-day ordeal.[11] The term was coined by the criminologist and psychiatrist Nils Bejerot as "Norrmalmstorgssyndromet" (Swedish) but it became known as "Stockholm Syndrome" abroad.[12] It was originally defined by psychiatrist Frank Ochberg to aid the management of hostage situations


**Forthe full text see ---------------------->  * http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_syndrome

----------


## Robert_S

What is the point in that post, Chris? We all know what Stockholm Syndrome is...

----------


## HindSight2020

> What is the point in that post, Chris? We all know what Stockholm Syndrome is...


As a Canadian, I didn't know. We didn't learn European history. 

Thanks for the history lesson Chris.

----------


## Robert_S

Oh, sorry Chris.

----------


## optimensch

I have been optically sober for 90 days and counting. Haven't had a drink of the cartel's poison since March.
Colors are more vivid, sounds are richer and I'm doing ok.
There is life after crizal.

----------


## HindSight2020

> I have been optically sober for 90 days and counting. Haven't had a drink of the cartel's poison since March.
> Colors are more vivid, sounds are richer and I'm doing ok.
> There is life after crizal.


I've been able to abstain for 30 years and flourished marvelously.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *The real message from them is that selling generic/unbranded goods is just fine and profitable. The "we won't sell varilux on the web" is bs.* *The cartel wants you, the independent ECP, to sell their over-priced brands at full retail, to be the high-price* *reference, so they can sell the much lower-priced equivalents on the web.
> *



.........and actually it has been a fact for at least the last 50 years that optical lens manufacturers have been selling their top brand name lenses under another name in other countries in the old times and these days also in the same country to lower selling markets these days.

Their excuse is that it is cheaper to just rename an existing brand than develop another product to be sold for less. So they are not selling a lower brand on the web.........but just a renamed one and you end up selling the same thing for different prices.

I first learned this with American Optical on 1967 when they renamed their top quality Tyllier lenses for a cheap brand called Amoptic to be sold in Brazil, but in no time they were on the market in Canada and the USA, and I switched big time to Amoptic after a visit to Southbridge.

----------


## Golfnorth

> I have been optically sober for 90 days and counting. Haven't had a drink of the cartel's poison since March.
> Colors are more vivid, sounds are richer and I'm doing ok.
> There is life after crizal.


I think there's a 12 Step Program available as well :)

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *There is life after crizal.
> *



You can always ask your customers .........................."Would like to have Crizal or something better ? "

----------


## HindSight2020

> You can always ask your customers .........................."Would like to have Crizal or something better ? "


Even private label coatings are better.  And cost way less!

----------


## Chris Ryser

Anything under a private label can  be *anything*............worse,......... equal,........   or better.

It will affect your own reputation how you sell it, and you do not have the millions of Dollars to support it and created the well known name. 

...........and there is big money to be made with known well known name items.

----------


## optical maven

I heard Essilor bought Maui Jim.  Any truth to that rumour?

----------


## Robert_S

> I heard Essilor bought Maui Jim.  Any truth to that rumour?


no

----------


## Golfnorth

> I heard Essilor bought Maui Jim.  Any truth to that rumour?


I had a frame rep in yesterday that asked me about that rumour.

----------


## Chris Ryser

So far no news reports to be found at this time.

----------


## NorthStar

Heard a rumor this am that E just bought Hakim.

----------


## edKENdance

> Heard a rumor this am that E just bought Hakim.


Get Out!

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Heard a rumor this am that E just bought Hakim.*



That would make sense,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,however  is not confirmed

----------


## Golfnorth

> Heard a rumor this am that E just bought Hakim.


If that's true that should keep Mr. Hakim in Viagra for the rest of his natural life.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Chris Ryser

Hakim is an amazing person. He has made it all the way to the top, and against all the prognostics that circulated in the optical business 30-40 years ago. I admire the man who came a long way from the first time I met him at his small optical lab he owned in down town Toronto in the early 1970's.

----------


## Golfnorth

> Hakim is an amazing person. He has made it all the way to the top, and against all the prognostics that circulated in the optical business 30-40 years ago. I admire the man who came a long way from the first time I met him at his small optical lab he owned in down town Toronto in the early 1970's.


On a personal level Hakim is an exceptionally rude boorish person. He arrived at a mixed meeting of his supervisors and announces that "I was fornicating (not the word he used but the one he used begins with an f) like a stallion this morning." I don't admire him at all.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## HindSight2020

> On a personal level Hakim is an exceptionally rude boorish person. He arrived at a mixed meeting of his supervisors and announces that "I was fornicating (not the word he used but the one he used begins with an f) like a stallion this morning." I don't admire him at all.
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


+1.  Just ask any one of his opticians or receptionists about his days of riding around town in his convertible Porsche with his new 'hires'.  Can't forget to mention his tacky Persian rugs and belly dancer fetish at his swanky yacht and Xmas parties.  Huuuurl.

----------


## HindSight2020

> That would make sense,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,however  is not confirmed


The business relationship between H and E has been love and hate (more hate) for many years.  There's been numerous occasions where on a Monday morning H would tell all his stores not to send E a single lens order for that in protest.  Then E would have to put on their red lipstick and make the call to Mr. H and ask him what the heck was wrong.

An acquisition by E would make sense though for a few reasons...they can't afford to lose the lens volume that H creates for them, retail direct is their new market platform, and lastly who the heck would even want to buy the H chain - L is the only other capable entity with funds but selling fromage with horrible service certainly doesn't fit their business model.

----------


## NorthStar

Perhaps B&M locations for Clearly Contacts?... E may raise the bar on their quality to the level of most of their clientele who have had to dissociate from the low end offerings in lenses from H & online.  Raising the bar may seem like a good thing to ECP as their prices will increase from $39, but now Clearly will possibly be now be selling the exact same products as ECP's - but still at a notably lower price than ECP's can sell them at.

----------


## idispense

A quick count showed that he has more than 160 stores. I'd say he knows more than the rest of us about succeeding with a business model and living life his own way.

----------


## HindSight2020

> A quick count showed that he has more than 160 stores. I'd say he knows more than the rest of us about succeeding with a business model and living life his own way.


His business model was successful because of when he first got into the business. His model in current times is nothing proprietary. 

Sure, he's done well but in recent years, I've heard he's been almost bankrupt on more than one occasion. The sale if it ever developed would be nothing more than a fire sale/retirement fund. 

As for personal lifestyle, heck to each their own if you can look in the mirror each day and live with yourself.

----------


## Golfnorth

> A quick count showed that he has more than 160 stores. I'd say he knows more than the rest of us about succeeding with a business model and living life his own way.


Ya it was a real ***** when his wife (at the time) arrived home to find him in bed with 2 women.

----------


## Steve Machol

This thread has taken an ugly turn. Closed.

----------

